# Sheffield - Tamper Sellers Wheel or Marmadukes



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm travelling up to Sheffield next Saturday to take in a footy match. If I manage to persuade my mates to go for a coffee as opposed to beer, which of these two would be the best bet? (I need somewhere near the train station - if there's anywhere else let me know).

I hear a lot of good things about Tamper but they apparently serve Ozone which doesn't excite me too much. Haven't heard much about Marmadukes but they seem to stock roasters who are more to my taste (e.g. Workshop).


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Both these places are good in my experience but if you read your post I think you actually answered your own question.

Just go to Marmadukes because Ozone doesn't excite you.

Ian


----------

